# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Underwater Foil Recording I

## Carvstar

Here the first footage, see Youtube link below.

Below pics show the camera setup I used.
I did record with an 360cam - but used only one side of the lens, the other had the cover on to not scratch the lens touching the board.

There was barely wind - so I was pumping the hell out of that sail but got up just a littlebit. Sorry for that.

I will make another attempt and mount the camera so it can actually record 360. I will post soon.

The footage is 8min - stay on it - see how the weeds stick and do not let go of the wing, very interesting.

And actually, I believe that mount I use with that special rope is perfect will will hold on to very strong forces - I believe there is very little chances of a fail. However, you can see the Chinook line as safety, .... in case ....  :Happy: 

IMG_4194.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ15IGMYq9Y

----------

